# Rolling lathe bench



## CallMeAL (Jul 12, 2008)

I ran across some pictures today from two years ago when I purchased my lathe.

I had it delivered to my work place where I could use the forklift to load it into my old pickup. Then I had to devise a way to get it out of the truck and into my shop. Since I was going to do this all alone and needed a bench to put it on anyway, this was my solution. It worked out great. I like to have things on wheels anyway so I can shuffle them around if needs be! ;D

I made video of the process:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDu9FwWa64U[/ame]


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 13, 2008)

I like, good solid bench design. Good thinking, if you cant get the lathe to the bench, bring the bench to the lathe. 
Tin


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice bit of Woodworking there Al   ................ and a good job with the video ;D








Oh .............. and not to mention "good job" moving the lathe : .......... I moved my 9x20 myself and that was a bit of an epic, I did need help to lift it onto it's bench though ....... so :bow:

CC


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Tin and Crewcab. I was real into woodworking before the "metal disease" took over. I still enjoy both and with pattern making for castings for engines, I get to do both!! The videos are just for fun.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 15, 2008)

thats a fine peice of work, most of us would use steel but thats a step above.

nice drawers and space for tools. thats great..

I wish you could work for me fixing my old shack of a shop. :bow:


----------



## tmuir (Jul 15, 2008)

I like that bench. Much more solid than the one I just knocked up but then I don't plan on sitting a lathe on mine. I also agree you can never have too many drawers.


----------

